
The Deal That Jeff Bezos Got on Basecamp - kyleblarson
https://m.signalvnoise.com/the-deal-jeff-bezos-got-on-basecamp-b7a1cb39179e
======
venning
The original announcement from 2006:
[https://signalvnoise.com/archives2/bezos_expeditions_invests...](https://signalvnoise.com/archives2/bezos_expeditions_invests_in_37signals.php)

It's interesting to see how their expectations appear to have lined up well
eleven years later.

------
20years
Does anyone know if Jeff has made these types of investments in other
companies? The return rate he got is really good. Granted, most other SaaS
companies are not as successful or stick around as long as Basecamp but I
wonder if that would be different if others worked out these types of
investments vs taking VC.

------
sbuttgereit
I wonder what Bezos's goal was in making the investment?

Doesn't sound like a profitable exit via acquisition, and while it may have
turned out to be an income/value sort of thing... it probably didn't look like
that then.

I also wonder that if he knew then what he can know now, if he would have made
the same investment.

~~~
gwern
I'm a little curious how it would stack up vs an index or Amazon stock.

~~~
durandal1
I wouldn't say no to an investment that is 5x over 11 years.

~~~
tlarkworthy
It's not 5x though, it's more coz Jeff still has the ownership AND he has seen
5x cash back.

------
stevenj
I wonder if they talk to Jeff regularly, or have direct access to him if they
want to discuss something.

~~~
1123581321
They've said in various interviews over the years that access to Jeff is one
of the reasons they did the deal and he's weighed in on decisions like
renaming the company and changes to their product offerings a few years ago.

------
ikeboy
Is the actual amount invested known? Or the stake?

~~~
dsacco
The article only states that each received, "a few million", so it's
ambiguous. I can't easily find a clarifying number on a quick search, so it
looks like it's not public info.

------
foodie_
Does Amazon use basecamp internally?

